# [Sep 30, 2011] HONK! Festival of Activist Street Bands (boston ma)



## bryanpaul (Sep 15, 2011)

http://honkfest.org
Looks like a damn good time!


----------



## iatethecanary (Sep 15, 2011)

This is always really fun!


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 15, 2011)

http://blip.tv/sara-deforest/honk-no-noise-is-illegal-2408927
video about it^


----------



## iatethecanary (Sep 21, 2011)

If anyone is gonna go to this and wants to meet up, lemme know.


----------

